# Diamond X1600 pro 512MB    HELP! :cry:



## imanpc101 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a Diamond X1600 pro 512MB and whenever i hit max core or max mem it goes all goes black.  Why dose it keep crashing?  I cant overclock the PCI Express card at all because it keeps crashing.  I really need some help with this.   i have never used this tool but i get how it work and i guess i am a n00b, but i should at least be able to overclock a little, a lot would be cool.  I put the fan speed at 100% to keep it cool.  The fuzzy cube shows and it runs at 101 AVG i can do scan for artifacts.  But as soon as i hit max core or a couple seconds later it chases on he and it makes me so mad .  How do i fix this? 
Its diving me crazy


----------



## pt (Apr 5, 2006)

What are the card temps?


----------



## imanpc101 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Temp*

Temp is 49-69


----------



## Jarska333 (Apr 6, 2006)

I seem to have the same problem... How does one check the temps?


----------



## pt (Apr 6, 2006)

with a sensor or with a program
Ex: Everest


----------



## pt (Apr 6, 2006)

imanpc101 said:
			
		

> I have a Diamond X1600 pro 512MB and whenever i hit max core or max mem it goes all goes black.  Why dose it keep crashing?  I cant overclock the PCI Express card at all because it keeps crashing.  I really need some help with this.   i have never used this tool but i get how it work and i guess i am a n00b, but i should at least be able to overclock a little, a lot would be cool.  I put the fan speed at 100% to keep it cool.  The fuzzy cube shows and it runs at 101 AVG i can do scan for artifacts.  But as soon as i hit max core or a couple seconds later it chases on he and it makes me so mad .  How do i fix this?
> Its diving me crazy



By the way, wich are the clocks, are the officials?


----------



## Gary_Busey (Apr 8, 2006)

I have a Sapphire x1600Pro AGP 256mb and the same thing happens to me when I click on "Find Max".  I have the latest drivers, 6.3.  Any ideas?


----------



## Silent54 (Jun 6, 2006)

Yep, I have the same problem as imanpc101. I have the same card except mine is agp. Temp is fine. It seems the default clocks are currently set at 500mhz/405mhz. I get the same black screen when I try auto. I get pretty much the same when trying to manual overclock. Is this an inherent problem with the x1600 cards. Just bought it and if it is, back it goes.  But any solutions is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have X1600PRO, AGP version tho.  overclocking has never been a problem i can reach 570/460 before i start getting problems.  looks like you are just one of the unlucky ones, which your card just wont overclock at all


----------



## Silent54 (Jun 6, 2006)

After loading the AITTool 0.25 Beta14, overclocking worked. Overclocked at 570/450 now. Core could go a little higher but once my Mem clock got to 455, grey screen and computer freeze. 

Now to get a better cooler. Average temp is 62c with fan at 90%. I saw post about the Zalman VF700-cu, also was looking at Artic Cooling but theirs doesnt come out until Aug 06 for the x1600. Plus hearing good things about the Thermaltake Tide Water. Having a 7 fam case, one would assume the card would run cooler. Anyone have any suggestions on a new cooler for the card or are the two listed the best way to go?


----------



## overclocker (Jun 8, 2006)

cjoyce1980 said:
			
		

> I have X1600PRO, AGP version tho.  overclocking has never been a problem i can reach 570/460 before i start getting problems.  looks like you are just one of the unlucky ones, which your card just wont overclock at all


yea i have a HIS x1600xt and i overclock np my overclock is 641core and 1650 mem


----------

